# Wittlinge - was tun damit???



## norge1001 (4. November 2004)

Hallo zuammen,

Wir werden morgen wieder mal mit einem Kutter eine Tour machen. Wahrscheinlich werden auch wieder  Wittlinge beissen.
Bisher habe ich alle gleich an Board verschenkt.In letzter Zeit lese ich immer wieder, dass Wittlinge sehr gute Speisefische sind und so möchte ich das auch mal testen.

So und nun meine Frage?
Ab welcher Größe soll ich diese diese mitnehmen und welche Möglichkeiten der Zubereitung bevorzugt ihr? Ganz oder filiert? Gebraten, geräuchert oder sonst wie?

Was sind eure Lieblingsrezepte? 

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten

Grüße Norge1001


----------



## Jirko (4. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

hallo norge #h

der wittling ist ein vorzüglicher speisefisch! die filets kommen bei mir immer in die pfanne: mehlieren, salzen, säuern und im heißen öl beidseitig, je nach dicke, 2-4min bruzeln... optimal mit panade, da das fleisch vom wittling sehr zart ist und leicht zerfällt #h


----------



## Pete (4. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

der räucherfisch schlechthin...nicht zu fett und schön fest im fleisch...


----------



## norge_klaus (4. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Die Wittis schön über Nacht einlegen und dann ab in den heißen Rauch ! Dann lauwarm verzehren ! ... und den Schnappes zur Verdauung nicht vergessen ! Gruß Klaus (legger, legger ....!!!!)


----------



## chris13 (4. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

am besten braten (macht mein dad immer)das filitieren lohnt sich so ab 30cm.

Petri an alle

ANGLER SIND DIE BESSEREN MÄNNER


----------



## wildbootsman (4. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Schuppen und in Mehl wälzen und knupsrig braten. Zum Räuchern ist er mir zu trocken.

Wildi


----------



## theactor (4. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

HI,

so ein Wittling schmeckt mir sogar fast noch etwas besser als sein bartel-Kollege.
Dabei errecihen sie bei Weitem keine Dorschgrößen. 30cm ist schon ein guter Fisch!
Viel Spaß beim Probieren; Du wirst begeistert sein! 

#h


----------



## fishing-willi (4. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

ich hab montag auch zum ersten mal wittlinge gegessen, schön gebraten, und die haben vorzüglich geschmeckt, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen! mitnehmen würde ich wie schon gesagt ab 30 bis 35cm!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Wittling ist so was von legger, da lasse ich jeden Dorsch oder Leng für stehen. Am liebsten gebraten. mmmmmmmmmm.........
Ich weis nicht wie es in SH ist aber bei uns in M-V haben Wittlinge ein Mindestmaß von 23 Zentimeter.


----------



## Gast 1 (4. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Die haben viel kleinere - ich weis nicht wie es heißt - Einteilungen im Filet.

 Und sind extrem lecker.
 Meine persönliche Geschmackseinteilung:

 Wittling - filet
 Schollen - filet
 Dorsch - filet

 "Pause"

 Zander - filet
 usw.


----------



## Waldi (5. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Wittlinge verschenken? Eher die Frau!
Geräuchert ein Genuß!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## sundeule (5. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Ich ziehe die jedem Dorsch vor! Das Fleisch ist allerdings sehr zart und fällt auseinander, wenn man zu hitzig und grob damit umgeht. Beim Barten am besten im Eimantel o.ä. - ein Hochgenuß!


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

@MS.... jo bei uns auch! Ich hab leider auch noch nie welche gegessen, da ich immer nur die kleineren hatte. Mal sehen.... Morgen werd ich bestimmt auch welche auf der Seebrücke fangen, dann werd ich welche mitnehmen.


----------



## Dorschheini (5. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Moin, 

siehe Google, Stichworte "Kochrezepte" und "Merlan".

Stimme zu wie die vielen anderen: schmeckt besser als Dorsch, gilt als absoluter "Edelfisch". 
Mindestmass meines Wissens in S-H 25 cm 

Gruss 
Dorschheini    :b


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Der Wittling oder auch Merlan gilt als einer der besten Kochfische überhaupt. Filetieren
bedeutet immer auch Geschmacksverlust. Den Wittling würd ich auf alle Fälle dünsten/
kochen.


----------



## C.K. (5. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Räuchern! Damit er nicht trocken wird, bei niedrigen Temperaturen.


----------



## KaLeu (6. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Ich kann dem alen nur zustimmen. Wittlinge schmecken gebraten oder als Filet sowie
 auch als Räuchefisch ganz hervorragend.
 In Dänemark gibt es übrigens kein Mindestmaß für Wittlinge. Es gelten jedoch Fische um die 30 cm schon als gross.

 Gruss aus Wehmingen, dem Nabel der Welt.


----------



## Steffi30 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Hallöchen,

wie die anderen schon gesagt haben entweder braten, einlegen oder räuchern.

Ich bevorzuge die Wittlinge im Ofen und ganz, naturürlich ohne Kopf.
Nach dem säubern würze ich den Fisch entweder mit Pfeffer und Salz oder ich nehme fertiges Fischgewürz. Wittling auf ein Stück Alufolie legen, dazu Zwiebelringe und Tomaten rauflegen und zusammen einwickeln. Statt im Ofen kannst du sie auch auf den Grill legen.

Viel Spaß

Steffi30


----------



## Hardi (6. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Hallo,

ich esse den Wittling am liebsten gebraten. Den Fisch kurz mit dem Messer schuppen und bei den Filets die haut dranlassen. Die Filets mit der Haut braten,
so zerfällt das Fleisch nicht in der Pfanne. Das Mindestmaß der Wittels liegt in Deutschland bei 23 cm. Auch die kleinen Filets schmecken gut und ich mache mir auch die Mühe die kleinen Fische zu Filetieren.


----------



## norge1001 (7. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

@ alle

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und vielseitige Antwort. Ich werde auf alle Fälle die nächsten Wittlinge mitnehmen und die Rezepte der Reihe nach ausprobieren.

Grüsse Norge1001


----------



## trond (8. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Wir sagen dazu (uebersetzt) "Das ist das Hæhnchen des Meeres".

Ræuchern oder braten. Nicht kochen das schmeckt nicht.


----------



## Rosi (8. November 2004)

*AW: Wittlinge - was tun damit???*

Wittlinge schmecken noch besser als Dorsche! Die sind fetter und wir räuchern die immer.
Lauwarm essen, wie schon gesagt. Dazu ein frisch gebackenes Brot und eine Flasche Rotwein ( mann soll zwar Weißwein zum Fisch reichen, aber ich bin ja Frau und finde Rotwein besser!) Vorher den Wittling eine Weile in Salz legen und dann das Salz abwaschen. den Fisch trocknen und ab in den Räucherofen. Mit Buchenholz. Noch fixer geht es mit einem Tischräuchergrill. Dann stehst du nicht stundenlang im Qualm und hustest. Gruß Rosi


----------

